# PICS of my shellies/rainbowfish 50 breeder



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

I snapped a few pics of my 50B currently houses 7 gold Occies, 6 Julidochromis Dickfeldis, various rainbows. The Compressiceps (2 gold) and Calvus'(1 black 1 white) werent originally part of the plan but my buddy recently sold his setup and he gave them to me for free. Ill eventually start an all Calvus/compressicep tank. Please pardon my crappy pics, some are without flash, some are with the flash diffused with tissues I just wanted to share with my fellow Tang fans. I didnt get any good pics of the shells I have atleast 50 or so in there all in different corners of the tank with rocks or plants to break the line of sight for evading fish.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

Cool looking tank. Similar to something I'm hoping to get going soon except no julies and calvus. Gobies instead.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks man, I love gobies!!!


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

I love occies. Wish I wouldn't have given up my group so quickly but they kept killing each other. I keep wanting to try julies. My first experience with them pretty much sucked so I'm hesitent(sp) to try them again.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

Well, *** been very lucky with them. As small as they are they have survived shipping then a move from one tank to another tank at my new condo and never lost a single one. The footprint is 36x18 and I have lots of little territory nooks they can hang out in.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

anyone else like my tank?


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

cool tank!
but wheres the full tank shot :wink:

your tank looks so clear!
alot clearer then mine. stupid aragonite keeps making my water not as clear as it should be.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

thanks, Im currently running a Emperor 400 I think? And a Cascade 1000 canister as well. Here's a few more shots and that that full tank shot too.


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

Nice tank-looks good. I like the decor set up. A variety of species. 8) I would think that the Compressicaps would consume any fry they could get at that the Shellies may produce. They are adept at it.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

THANKS! The Calvus' and Comp werent part of the original plan but my buddy sold off all his fish and tanks so he gave them to me. Ill eventually start up a 20 long just for them.


----------



## Chris2500DK (Feb 15, 2006)

Nice setup, I'm thinking about trying something similar when/if I get tired of my Saulosi tank. Probably occies with calvus and neon/dwarf rainbows.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

thanks I highly recommend it. Very low maintenence!!


----------



## Ron (Mar 22, 2003)

Cool tank. I like your tang selection and I like rainbows, but together they seem out of place with one another. :-?

M y$0.02 on aquascaping. You might try moving the vals on the left over a little more so it covers up the heater. A plant back near the right corner to hide the corner itself might be a nice idea as well, but I like the right val where it is to keep things from looking symmetrical. Food for thought FWIW - post new pictures if you make any changes!


----------

